# Assorted Bean Main Dishes - more than just chili! part one



## kappydell

COOKING BEANS IN GENERAL
Soaking and cooking beans before mixing with other recipe ingredients helps to get the right tenderness and can minimize final cooking time.

Overnight soaking:
For each 1 pound beans, put 6 cups water in a deep pot. Wash beans, add to water, and soak overnight.

Quick soaking:
For each 1 pound beans, bring 8 cups of water to boiling. Wash beans, add to boiling water, boil for 2 minutes. Remove from heat, cover and soak 1 hour.

To cook soaked beans:
For each 1 pound dried beans, bring 6 cups hot water to a boil. Add soaked beans, boil gently uncovered until tender, adding water (if needed) to keep beans covered. Yield 6 to 7 cups.

To cook old hard beans:
Wash and sort to remove any discolored beans or foreign material. For each cup of dry beans, add 2 1/2 cups of hot tap water and 2 tsp. of baking soda and soak overnight. Drain and rinse two times, then add water to cover and cook until tender and soft, about two hours, adding more water as needed. Adding a tbsp. of oil will cut down on foam as beans cook. Stored beans should be rotated regularly. They continue to lose moisture and will not reconstitute satisfactorily if kept too long.

WHITE BEANS CAN REPLACE FAT IN MOST BAKING
Method 1: Cover beans with water and cook until very soft. Mash
until consistency of shortening (use blender). Replace in recipes cup
for cup. Example: Recipe calls for 1 cup margarine - use 1 cup
mashed beans. Liquid may be added to adjust the consistency.
Mashed beans do not keep long in the fridge, so freeze them.
Method 2: Grind beans in your wheat grinder. Store in air-tight
container. Replace fat in the recipe cup for cup as above. You will
need to add liquid since the ground beans will be part of the dry
ingredients.

REFRIED BEANS (from pinto beans)
Fill deep pot 1/3 full of pinto beans (sorted and rinsed). Fill with
water until 3/4 full. Soak overnight. Drain, changing water, then bring to a boil in water to cover. Reduce heat and simmer covered until tender (check hourly, time varies with age of beans. Cook beans until tender. Add more water if needed. Takes approximately 1 1/2 hours. In a separate sauce pan cook 1 clove garlic and 1 small onion in 1 tbsp. of shortening or oil. Add beans, mashed. Add oregano and salt to taste. Can be frozen.

HOMEMADE REFRIED BEANS (As prices of canned refried beans have gone up, I looked for an alternative to paying $.80-$1/can and decided to make my own. It’s so simple and doesn’t take much time or effort.)
1 bag pinto beans
water
bacon grease or veg shortening (optional)
salt to taste
Soak beans overnight. Cook over low heat 3-4 hours until tender. Drain. Mash with potato masher until they resemble refried beans. Add bacon grease/shortening & salt to taste. Use ice cream scoop to make large “scoops” onto cookie sheet. Freeze. Once frozen you can place them all into a large freezer bag for easy storage. To use for meals, take one or two out of freezer and thaw on medium power in the microwave for a couple of minutes. So simple and very economical.

REFRIED BEANS #3
2 c dry pinto beans
1 tsp chili powder
1 tsp garlic powder
salt to taste
Soak beans. Cook with garlic & chili powder in 8 c water until beans are very soft. Drain, saving water. Mash beans, add salt. Add water to desired consistency. They thicken as they cool. Store in refrigerator. When reheating, add water a little at a time to thin.

REFRIED BEANS #4
In a large heavy skillet sauté:
1 small onion, diced
2 tbsp. vegetable shortening
Add:
5-6 cups soft cooked pinto beans, drained (save some liquid)
1 1/2 cups bean liquid or milk
1 1/2 -2 tsp. salt
2 tbsp. sugar (optional)
1 clove garlic (1/8 tsp. garlic powder)
1/2 tsp. cumin (optional)
Using a potato masher, mash beans well. (Or put beans, liquid, and spices in blender and process until smooth. Then add to skillet.) Cook over medium heat 10-15 minutes, until flavors are blended and beans are desired consistency. Scrape bottom of skillet often. 

USES FOR REFRIED BEANS
Tostadas:
In a small skillet fry corn tortillas, one at a time, in about 1/2 cup hot oil for 20-40 seconds on each side or until crisp and golden. Drain on paper towels. Spread with hot refried beans and top with shredded lettuce, grated cheese, chopped tomatoes, hot sauce or salsa, sour cream, or whatever you like.
Burritos:
Have flour tortillas warm and refried beans hot with grated cheese standing by (chopped tomatoes and shredded lettuce, optional). Spoon about 1/3 cup beans onto each tortilla near one edge. Top with cheese, lettuce, and tomatoes. Fold edge nearest filling up and over filling just till mixture is covered. Fold in two sides envelope fashion. Then roll up. Serve immediately or keep warm in microwave. Serve with hot sauce or salsa. Also good in a sandwich on sturdy bread. 
Bean Dip:
Combine 1 cup reconstituted refried beans (or homemade) with enough of your favorite hot sauce or minced jalapenos to taste good.

Tester’s comment: My family really liked them. We used them over chips with cheese, like nachos. I liked them because they were so easy to reconstitute. I was surprised.


----------



## kappydell

*assorted Bean Dishes - more than just chili part two*

BEANS & BACON
1/2 pound dry beans 73 cents	
bacon drippings, free (use margarine as a substitute, but not as flavor full)
Mexican spices, (I use a partial pkt of taco blend) 10 cents 
4 homemade tortillas, 30 cents
Cook beans, mash with drippings. Stir in spices, stuff tortillas. Makes 4 svgs at 41 cents each (sept 2011). (From my el-cheapo collection)

CORN TORTILLAS (to go with the above)
1 c cornmeal 42 cents 
1/2 tsp salt
1/2 c bread flour 20 cents	
1 egg, lightly beaten 14 cents
2 c water, free
Combine dry ingredients in bowl, stir in egg and water until smooth. Heat lightly greased 6 inch non-stick skillet over med heat. Spoon 3-4 TB batter in hot pan, rotate to cover the bottom. Cook 30 sec, then flip and cook the other side. Do not brown. Layer with paper towels, makes about 20. Total cost 75 cents, 3.7 cents each (sept 2011).

BEAN BURGERS #1
1 1/2 cups cooked beans
3/4 cup toasted bread crumbs
2 eggs
extra goodies of your choice*
seasonings of your choice
Place crumbs, eggs, extra goodies and seasonings in food processor and pulse until well combined. Add beans and pulse until texture that you want, beans should still be a bit chunky for texture.
Form into 4 patties and brown in a drizzle of oil on both sides in an ovenproof skillet. Finish off in a 375* oven for 10 - 15 minutes. Serve on a bun with toppings of your choice.
*Extra goodies can be leftover rice, corn, any leftover bits of vegetables that you might otherwise put into soup. All vegetables should be precooked. Your mixture should be moist but still able to form into patties. Once they are browned on the first side, they will be easier to handle. These don't shrink like meat so make them in sizes to fit your buns.
One family's favorite version is black beans with chopped onion, a bit of brown rice, and 1 tsp of cumin for flavoring. These are healthy, low-fat, filling, and delicious. Quick and easy and cheap to make. A great way to use up bits of this and that sitting in the fridge and a nice change from "leftovers soup".
Also good in meat loaf or meatballs.

PEA SAUSAGES 
This was invented during the 'great depression'. 
Take leftover black-eyed peas (or other white bean) and mash them up. Add 1 egg, a few spoonfuls of flour and enough sage to taste. Form them into patties and fry them.

BEANS & TATERS FOR BREAKFAST
This recipe sounds very weird and I am still trying to convince some of the more stubborn members of my family to try it but it is tasty, filling, nutritionally balanced, and best of all uses up little bits of leftovers!
I start by boiling one or two potatoes with their skins on or if I have some boiled potatoes leftover from something else I use those. I've used leftover mashed potatoes, too. 
When the potatoes are done pour in an equal amount of leftover baked beans, pork and beans, or other saucy beans. Drain the taters and pour the beans right in the pan with them and heat through.
While they are heating I usually boil an egg or 2 per person.
When everything is done divide between bowls and peel the eggs. I eat my eggs squished up in the beans, some eat their eggs separate. It depends on preference.
I guarantee after you try this though you will be hooked!

(Maya Coba or Yellow or Peruviano beans soak and cook faster than other kinds, and much better taste than any bean I have ever eaten. I find them in the Mexican Foods section of my grocery stores like Wal Mart or Pick N Save.)

BLACK BEANS & RICE
You take some black beans (enough for yourself & your family) & cook them.
Also prepare some rice (enough for everyone) & cook that, so it's done around the same time as the beans. Then when your beans and rice are done, add a jar of salsa (or to taste) to the beans and mix, until all the beans are coated in salsa. Dip out some rice and put beans mixed with salsa on top. Enjoy!
It may sound strange or yucky, but it's really quite tasty&#8230; And most importantly&#8230; CHEAP! If you like spicy, you can even add a can of rotel.. Or a can of diced tomatoes to make it more chunky, if you are not a big fan of spicy food.  This dish is especially good with homemade salsas and canned veggies&#8230; And corn salsa. Picante (like Pace Picante) sauce is also good, and has a lot of other veggies in it, like onions, peppers & etc.

White Bean Spread (from Hallie's Kitchen)
1 pound of white beans
2 cloves of garlic or 2 tsp garlic powder
Juice of 1 lemon
3 tbsp onion (substitute onion powder of flakes if desired)
Salt and pepper to taste
Olive oil (optional)
One sack of white beans (navy, pea, great northern, or cannellini) is often 1 pound.
Soak and boil til soft. Drain and place in food processor (or you could probably use a hand blender like a chopper blender - it will just be a little more chunky)
Add 2 cloves of garlic or 2 teaspoons of garlic powder 
Juice of one lemon (I have a lemon tree - you could substitute from a jar or use a bit of vinegar) 
about 3 tablespoons chopped onion or 2 TB onion powder 
Salt and pepper to taste
Olive oil is a nice touch if you have it - a little bit goes a long way so this is pretty frugal. 
I add other things too if I have them - like herbs (I grow my own) Oregano is very easy and attractive and comes back every year, basil is a bit more touchy but abundant and dries well. This is an excellent spread and keeps for a couple weeks in the fridge. I use it for nearly everything - it is great on breakfast toast.

MEAT OPTIONAL 'BAKED' BEANS
2 pounds white beans (northern or navy beans)
2 teaspoons salt
2 teaspoons dry mustard
1/2 cup molasses
1/2 cup brown sugar (optional, if you like your beans sweet)
1 onion, peeled and chopped
2 tablespoons olive oil
1 to 2 teaspoons liquid smoke
Soak the beans overnight in plenty of tap water. Or, you can bring them to a boil on the stove and then turn them off; cover them and let them sit for an hour or two. The point of this is to reconstitute them some, making them easier to cook.
After the initial preparation, boil your beans on the back of the stove for about 30 to 45 minutes. They won't be perfectly soft, but they will be almost soft. Drain off the cooking water. In a very large pot, combine the semi-cooked beans, salt, dry mustard, molasses, sugar, onion, olive oil and liquid smoke to taste. Add enough hot water to barely come to the top of the beans. Put a lid on the casserole, or tin foil. Bring to a boil, then lower heat to a simmer, and simmer covered 1-2 hours, adding water if needed to keep sloshy. Stir occasionally. They will be tender, fragrant and delicious. My kids love this stuff. The cooked beans may be frozen in 2-cup portions to substitute for canned baked beans or canned pork'n'beans in any recipe. They
make a good main dish, or a side dish for a large crowd. This recipe serves about 16. I make such a large amount so I can have plenty of leftovers to freeze.


----------



## kappydell

*Assorted Bean Main Dishes - more than just chili! part three*

HOMESTYLE LENTILS AND RICE 
3/4 cup dry lentils 
3/4 cup brown rice
4 chicken bouillon cubes
2 tablespoons dry onion
1 teaspoon onion powder
1/4 teaspoon oregano
1/4 teaspoon garlic powder
1/2 teaspoon basil
4 cups tap water
2 tablespoons oil or other fat
In a 2-quart saucepan bring the water and oil to a boil. As the water is heating, add the lentils, rice, bouillon, and seasonings. Bring the whole thing to a nice fat boil. Reduce the heat to low. Place a lid on the lentils and allow the mixture to simmer for about 45 to 50 minutes. The water should be mostly absorbed. You may serve this as it, or topped with a little cheddar cheese if desired. This, along with the Taco Style Lentils, is a way to make them acceptable to the kids. We usually serve it with a big salad made up of lettuce, tomatoes, chick peas, cucumber and any other fresh veggies lurking in the fridge. If you are having a busy day and don't have time to cook this on the stove, it can cook in the crock pot on low for about 6 to 8
hours instead. I've never cooked it on high, so I'm not sure how quickly it would cook that way. I suspect about 3 hours would be enough.

TACO STYLE LENTILS & RICE
3/4 cup dry lentils
3/4 cup brown rice
4 cups tap water
4 beef bouillon cubes
2 teaspoons chili powder
1/2 teaspoon cumin
1 teaspoon onion powder
1/4 teaspoon garlic powder
In a 2-quart saucepan bring the water to a boil. As the water is heating, add the lentils, rice, bouillon, chili powder, cumin, onion powder, and garlic powder. Bring the whole thing to a nice fat boil. Reduce the heat to low. Place a lid on the lentils and allow the mixture to simmer for about 45 to 50 minutes. The water should be mostly absorbed. You may serve this as it, topped with a little cheddar cheese if desired. Or you can use it to fill burritos or tacos instead. Both ways are very tasty.

BUTTER BEANS
1 pound dry lima beans
2 quarts tap water
1 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon pepper
1/4 cup of margarine (1/2 a stick)
Soak the beans overnight in the tap water, or bring them to a boil, cover them and let them soak for an hour in the boiling water. After soaking, simmer the beans for about an hour, or until they are almost tender. Add the salt, pepper and margarine. Simmer the beans for another half hour or so, cooking until they are tender, but not mushy, and the broth is somewhat thickened. This may be served as a main dish with Hoe Cakes. It can also be served as a side dish with a roasted chicken. This recipe serves 6 as a main dish, or 12 as a side dish. It may be doubled to serve large
crowds. This is a traditional southern dish, it is cheap and quite delicious.
These butter beans make a great side dish. If you're looking for a one pot meal, add some chopped cooked chicken.

USDA BAKED BEANS (NO MEAT)
1 1/2 c dry beans
2 c water
2 c apple juice
1 tsp salt
2 TB molasses
1 c ketchup
2 tsp vinegar
1 tsp dry mustard
Combine juice & water. Bring to boil. Add beans, simmer 2 1/2 hr until tender. Drain, saving liquid. Put beans & other ingredie3nts in greased dish. Cover, bake at 250 for 3-4 hrs. Uncover last hour, adding some saved broth if it gets too dry. Very cheap.

RED BEANS & RICE USDA 8 Svg
1 lb dry red beans 
8 c water
1 1/2 c chopped onions 
1 c chopped celery 
4 bay leaves 
3 TB chopped garlic 
3 TB chopped parsley 
2 tsp crushed dry thyme
1 tsp salt 
1 tsp pepper
1 c chopped green pepper 
Pick over beans. In 5 qt pot, combine beans, water, onions, celery, bay leaf, bring to a boil. Lower heat, simmer covered 1 1/2 hrs until beans are cooked. Stir, mash beans in pot. Add remaining ingredients, cook uncovered over low heat until creamy about 30 min. Remove bay leaf, serve with rice. 
Recipe cost in 2011 = $3.28, 1 svg 41 cents

TO MAKE SOY GRITS (for mixing with rice - 4 TB/cup rice)
Blanch beans. Drain and rinse in cool water. 
1 cup whole dry soybeans 
1 pinch soda if available
5 c water for boiling, plus more for rinsing	
Bring 5 c water to boil. Add 1 pinch baking soda to boiling water. Drop whole beans directly into boiling water. Let them cook at simmer for 10 min. Drain off boiling water, rinse beans in cold water (They are blanched only. They need to cook before eating.) Spread in a single layer on baking sheet and heat in low oven until dry, stirring occasionally; OR dry in sun 2-3 days. Be sure they are clean before proceeding. When dry, grind in grain mill, blender, or hand crusher coarsely into grits. Toast if desired in dry skillet over mod. heat, stirring occasionally. Add to rice, or porridge to cook; toast and add to baked goods as chopped nut substitute.

MILD BEAN SALAD
2 cooked beans
1 TB chopped green pepper
1 TB chopped green onion
1/4 c oil
1/4 c vinegar
1 TB sugar
1 tsp salt
1/4 tsp pepper
2 sliced radishes
1/3 c water
Drain & rinse beans if canned beans used. Save liquid & add water to make 1/3 cups total. Combine all vegetables except radishes in bowl. Combine oil, vinegar, sugar, salt, pepper, bean-water liquid. Pour over mixture, marinate in refrigerator at least 3 hrs. Add radishes just before serving.

CREAMY BEAN SALAD
2 c kidney beans
1/4 c chopped celery
pickle relish to taste
Miracle Whip or cooked salad dressing to moisten
Mix and marinate until serving time. Bacon bits are a nice addition, as is shredded cheese.

BAKED BEANS COLONIAL STYLLE 6-8 svg
1 1/2 c dry navy or kidney beans, soaked
6 TB brown sugar
1/2 c molasses
2 tsp dry mustard
2 tsp salt
1 med onion
if you have it, 6 oz salt pork, cut in 3 pieces
Put beans in saucepan with cold water to cover. Bring to boil and drain right away, saving liquid. Transfer beans to deep pot. Stir in sugar, molasses, mustard & salt. Poke onion down in center of beans, and if you have salt pork, stick 2 pieces down in beans. Put 3rd piece on top. Add reserved water to cover other ingredients. Cover pot, simmer slowly all day, usually 7-8 hours. Lift lid occasionally to add more reserved water to keep beans moist, and to stir. Last hour, remove lid. Remove onion before serving. This can also be baked at 275 degrees f instead of simmered.

LOUSIANA RED BEANS & RICE
2 c red beans, soaked & drained
cooked white rice
1 ham hock, opt
4 med onions, chopped
6-8 scallions, chopped
2 cloves garlic, minced
1 sweet pepper, chopped
1 c chopped parsley
1 tsp cayenne pepper
1 tsp pepper
1/8 tsp Tabasco
1 TB Worcestershire sauce
1 c tomato sauce
1/4 tsp dry oregano
1/4 tsp dry thyme
Put beans & hock if used in large soup kettle. Add 2 qts water, and salt, bring to boil. Reduce heat and cook slowly 45 min, skimming occasionally. Add all other ingredients except rice and continue cooking slowly for 2 hours or until eans are tender and liquid is thick. Serve over rice.

BEAN & RICE STEW
1 1/2 c dry beans 
1 chopped onions
1/2 c dry rice 
2 TB flour
2 c canned tomatoes 
1 TB salt
Soak beans overnight. Cook 2 hours in 2 quarts fresh water. Cook slowly so beans keep their shape. Add rice, tomatoes, onion and salt and cook until rice is tender. Mix flour with a little water, and slowly stir in to thicken the stew.

BEAN PUREE
1 c dried large lima, northern or pinto 
beans, dry 
1 tsp salt 
1 TB vegetable oil
2 1/2 cups water
Pick over and soak beans overnight. Combine all ingredients in a large pot. Bring to a good boil, then lower heat and cover pot. Simmer 1 to 1 1/2 hours until tender. 
Drain, but save the bean broth. In a blender, place 1 to 2 cups cooked beans with 1/4 to 1/2 cup of cooking water. Puree at medium speed, stopping to scrape down sides and bottom so all beans are pureed. The mixture should circulate slowly while blending. Use for soup, spread, or dip.

TACO SALAD 
1 head lettuce, torn into small pieces, or chopped with plastic knife (keeps lettuce from turning brown)
1-2 green peppers, seeded and chopped
1 bunch green onions, chopped
2 tomatoes, cut up
2 cups cooked kidney or pinto beans 
1 can (8-ounce) corn, drained (optional)
2 teaspoons oil
Chili powder and ground cumin to taste
1 cup grated cheese
crushed tortilla chips 
salsa
Salad dressing (Catalina is good - your choice)
Layer lettuce, green pepper, onion, tomatoes, beans and corn in large bowl. (Pretty). Mix oil and spices, pour over salad. Top with cheese and tortilla chips. Refrigerate until serving time. Spread salsa and salad dressing (as much as you like) 
over the top of the salad. Toss together and serve immediately. 
Makes 4-6 main-dish servings

BEAN BURRITOS
Flour tortillas, 1-2 per person
Chopped onion
1-2 tomatoes, chopped
Grated cheese
Picante or taco sauce
1-2 cups warm, refried beans

Heat tortillas by wrapping in foil and placing in warm oven until warm. Spread a spoonful of refried beans down the center of each tortilla. Top with onion, tomato, cheese and picante or taco sauce. 
Fold in one end, then roll up and serve while hot.

BEAN TACOS OR TOSTADAS
2 tablespoons oil
6 corn tortillas or pre-formed taco shells
1 small onion, chopped
1 teaspoon garlic powder
1 1/2 - 2 cups refried beans 
1 cup cheese, grated
1/4 head lettuce, chopped
2 tomatoes, chopped
Hot sauce, taco sauce or salsa to taste
Heat oil in frying pan. Quickly cook each tortilla on one side, then the other. (Fry longer for a crisp shell.) For taco shape, fold each tortilla into half moon shape. 
For tostadas, fry flat.
Lay taco shells on paper towels and keep warm while preparing filling.
Cook onion in frying pan until tender. Stir in garlic powder and refried beans. Heat thoroughly. Spoon hot mixture into bottom of taco shell, or spread evenly on tostada. Sprinkle on grated cheese, lettuce, tomato and sauce. 
Makes 6 tacos or tostadas.


----------



## kappydell

*Bean Main Dishes - more than just chili page four*

HOMESTYLE LENTILS AND RICE 
3/4 cup dry lentils 
3/4 cup brown rice
4 chicken bouillon cubes
2 tablespoons dry onion
1 teaspoon onion powder
1/4 teaspoon oregano
1/4 teaspoon garlic powder
1/2 teaspoon basil
4 cups tap water
2 tablespoons oil or other fat
In a 2-quart saucepan bring the water and oil to a boil. As the water is heating, add the lentils, rice, bouillon, and seasonings. Bring the whole thing to a nice fat boil. Reduce the heat to low. Place a lid on the lentils and allow the mixture to simmer for about 45 to 50 minutes. The water should be mostly absorbed. You may serve this as it, or topped with a little cheddar cheese if desired. This, along with the Taco Style Lentils, is a way to make them acceptable to the kids. We usually serve it with a big salad made up of lettuce, tomatoes, chick peas, cucumber and any other fresh veggies lurking in the fridge. If you are having a busy day and don't have time to cook this on the stove, it can cook in the crock pot on low for about 6 to 8
hours instead. I've never cooked it on high, so I'm not sure how quickly it would cook that way. I suspect about 3 hours would be enough.

TACO STYLE LENTILS & RICE
3/4 cup dry lentils
3/4 cup brown rice
4 cups tap water
4 beef bouillon cubes
2 teaspoons chili powder
1/2 teaspoon cumin
1 teaspoon onion powder
1/4 teaspoon garlic powder
In a 2-quart saucepan bring the water to a boil. As the water is heating, add the lentils, rice, bouillon, chili powder, cumin, onion powder, and garlic powder. Bring the whole thing to a nice fat boil. Reduce the heat to low. Place a lid on the lentils and allow the mixture to simmer for about 45 to 50 minutes. The water should be mostly absorbed. You may serve this as it, topped with a little cheddar cheese if desired. Or you can use it to fill burritos or tacos instead. Both ways are very tasty.

BUTTER BEANS
1 pound dry lima beans
2 quarts tap water
1 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon pepper
1/4 cup of margarine (1/2 a stick)
Soak the beans overnight in the tap water, or bring them to a boil, cover them and let them soak for an hour in the boiling water. After soaking, simmer the beans for about an hour, or until they are almost tender. Add the salt, pepper and margarine. Simmer the beans for another half hour or so, cooking until they are tender, but not mushy, and the broth is somewhat thickened. This may be served as a main dish with Hoe Cakes. It can also be served as a side dish with a roasted chicken. This recipe serves 6 as a main dish, or 12 as a side dish. It may be doubled to serve large
crowds. This is a traditional southern dish, it is cheap and quite delicious.
These butter beans make a great side dish. If you're looking for a one pot meal, add some chopped cooked chicken.

USDA BAKED BEANS (NO MEAT)
1 1/2 c dry beans
2 c water
2 c apple juice
1 tsp salt
2 TB molasses
1 c ketchup
2 tsp vinegar
1 tsp dry mustard
Combine juice & water. Bring to boil. Add beans, simmer 2 1/2 hr until tender. Drain, saving liquid. Put beans & other ingredie3nts in greased dish. Cover, bake at 250 for 3-4 hrs. Uncover last hour, adding some saved broth if it gets too dry. Very cheap.

RED BEANS & RICE USDA 8 Svg
1 lb dry red beans 
8 c water
1 1/2 c chopped onions 
1 c chopped celery 
4 bay leaves 
3 TB chopped garlic 
3 TB chopped parsley 
2 tsp crushed dry thyme
1 tsp salt 
1 tsp pepper
1 c chopped green pepper 
Pick over beans. In 5 qt pot, combine beans, water, onions, celery, bay leaf, bring to a boil. Lower heat, simmer covered 1 1/2 hrs until beans are cooked. Stir, mash beans in pot. Add remaining ingredients, cook uncovered over low heat until creamy about 30 min. Remove bay leaf, serve with rice. 
Recipe cost in 2011 = $3.28, 1 svg 41 cents

TO MAKE SOY GRITS (for mixing with rice - 4 TB/cup rice)
Blanch beans. Drain and rinse in cool water. 
1 cup whole dry soybeans 
1 pinch soda if available
5 c water for boiling, plus more for rinsing	
Bring 5 c water to boil. Add 1 pinch baking soda to boiling water. Drop whole beans directly into boiling water. Let them cook at simmer for 10 min. Drain off boiling water, rinse beans in cold water (They are blanched only. They need to cook before eating.) Spread in a single layer on baking sheet and heat in low oven until dry, stirring occasionally; OR dry in sun 2-3 days. Be sure they are clean before proceeding. When dry, grind in grain mill, blender, or hand crusher coarsely into grits. Toast if desired in dry skillet over mod. heat, stirring occasionally. Add to rice, or porridge to cook; toast and add to baked goods as chopped nut substitute.

MILD BEAN SALAD
2 cooked beans
1 TB chopped green pepper
1 TB chopped green onion
1/4 c oil
1/4 c vinegar
1 TB sugar
1 tsp salt
1/4 tsp pepper
2 sliced radishes
1/3 c water
Drain & rinse beans if canned beans used. Save liquid & add water to make 1/3 cups total. Combine all vegetables except radishes in bowl. Combine oil, vinegar, sugar, salt, pepper, bean-water liquid. Pour over mixture, marinate in refrigerator at least 3 hrs. Add radishes just before serving.

CREAMY BEAN SALAD
2 c kidney beans
1/4 c chopped celery
pickle relish to taste
Miracle Whip or cooked salad dressing to moisten
Mix and marinate until serving time. Bacon bits are a nice addition, as is shredded cheese.

BAKED BEANS COLONIAL STYLLE 6-8 svg
1 1/2 c dry navy or kidney beans, soaked
6 TB brown sugar
1/2 c molasses
2 tsp dry mustard
2 tsp salt
1 med onion
if you have it, 6 oz salt pork, cut in 3 pieces
Put beans in saucepan with cold water to cover. Bring to boil and drain right away, saving liquid. Transfer beans to deep pot. Stir in sugar, molasses, mustard & salt.  Poke onion down in center of beans, and if you have salt pork, stick 2 pieces down in beans. Put 3rd piece on top. Add reserved water to cover other ingredients. Cover pot, simmer slowly all day, usually 7-8 hours. Lift lid occasionally to add more reserved water to keep beans moist, and to stir. Last hour, remove lid. Remove onion before serving. This can also be baked at 275 degrees f instead of simmered.

LOUSIANA RED BEANS & RICE
2 c red beans, soaked & drained
cooked white rice
1 ham hock, opt
4 med onions, chopped
6-8 scallions, chopped
2 cloves garlic, minced
1 sweet pepper, chopped
1 c chopped parsley
1 tsp cayenne pepper
1 tsp pepper
1/8 tsp Tabasco
1 TB Worcestershire sauce
1 c tomato sauce
1/4 tsp dry oregano
1/4 tsp dry thyme
Put beans & hock if used in large soup kettle. Add 2 qts water, and salt, bring to boil. Reduce heat and cook slowly 45 min, skimming occasionally. Add all other ingredients except rice and continue cooking slowly for 2 hours or until eans are tender and liquid is thick. Serve over rice.

BEAN & RICE STEW
1 1/2 c dry beans 
1 chopped onions
1/2 c dry rice 
2 TB flour
2 c canned tomatoes 
1 TB salt
Soak beans overnight. Cook 2 hours in 2 quarts fresh water. Cook slowly so beans keep their shape. Add rice, tomatoes, onion and salt and cook until rice is tender. Mix flour with a little water, and slowly stir in to thicken the stew.

BEAN PUREE
1 c dried large lima, northern or pinto 
beans, dry 
1 tsp salt 
1 TB vegetable oil
2 1/2 cups water
Pick over and soak beans overnight. Combine all ingredients in a large pot. Bring to a good boil, then lower heat and cover pot. Simmer 1 to 1 1/2 hours until tender. 
Drain, but save the bean broth. In a blender, place 1 to 2 cups cooked beans with 1/4 to 1/2 cup of cooking water. Puree at medium speed, stopping to scrape down sides and bottom so all beans are pureed. The mixture should circulate slowly while blending. Use for soup, spread, or dip.

TACO SALAD 
1 head lettuce, torn into small pieces, or chopped with plastic knife (keeps lettuce from turning brown)
1-2 green peppers, seeded and chopped
1 bunch green onions, chopped
2 tomatoes, cut up
2 cups cooked kidney or pinto beans 
1 can (8-ounce) corn, drained (optional)
2 teaspoons oil
Chili powder and ground cumin to taste
1 cup grated cheese
crushed tortilla chips 
salsa
Salad dressing (Catalina is good - your choice)
Layer lettuce, green pepper, onion, tomatoes, beans and corn in large bowl. (Pretty). Mix oil and spices, pour over salad. Top with cheese and tortilla chips. Refrigerate until serving time. Spread salsa and salad dressing (as much as you like) 
over the top of the salad. Toss together and serve immediately. 
Makes 4-6 main-dish servings

BEAN BURRITOS
Flour tortillas, 1-2 per person
Chopped onion
1-2 tomatoes, chopped
Grated cheese
Picante or taco sauce
1-2 cups warm, refried beans

Heat tortillas by wrapping in foil and placing in warm oven until warm. Spread a spoonful of refried beans down the center of each tortilla. Top with onion, tomato, cheese and picante or taco sauce. 
Fold in one end, then roll up and serve while hot.


----------



## kappydell

*Bean Main Dishes - more than just chili page five*

MEXICAN BEAN SANDWICHES
3/4 cup cooked, drained, chopped kidney or pinto beans
3 tablespoons chopped celery
2 teaspoons mayonnaise or salad dressing
1 teaspoon vinegar
1/4 to 1 teaspoon chili powder
1/8 teaspoon onion powder
2 to 4 flour tortillas
tomato slices and lettuce leaves
Mix beans, celery, dressing, vinegar and seasonings. Soften tortillas in a heated frying pan about 1 1/2 minutes or 30 seconds in microwave. Turn, if necessary. 
Place 1/2 to 1/4 of bean filling on each tortilla near one edge. Top with lettuce and tomato. Roll up. Makes 2 to 4 servings, 1 sandwich each.

ROMAN RICE & BEANS
2 cups pea or kidney beans, cooked or canned
5 cups rice, cooked (keep hot)
2 cloves garlic, crushed
1 large onion, chopped
1-2 carrots, peeled and diced
2 stalk celery or 1 small green pepper, chopped
2/3 cup chopped fresh parsley (or 3-4 tablespoons dried)
2-3 teaspoons dried oregano
2-3 large tomatoes, chopped
1/2 cup grated Parmesan cheese
2 teaspoons salt
pepper to taste
Saute the garlic, onion, carrots, celery or peppers in a little oil in a large pan until the vegetables are tender. Add parsley, oregano, tomatoes, salt, pepper and beans,
heat thoroughly. In a large serving bowl, combine rice and Parmesan cheese.
Add bean mixture to rice mixture. Garnish with more parsley and more grated cheese, if desired. Serve with a green salad and crusty bread.

CHEAP AND FAST PASTA SAUCE (2 servings)
1 can tomatoes 1.29 
1/2 chopped onion 7 cents
1 TB oil 3 cents 
lentils, 3/4 c cooked 15 cents
pinch ea basil, oregano 
pinch sugar 1/2 cent
Dice onion, sauté in oil 2 min. Toss in spices and onions, stir fry until golden. Put in cooked lentils and fry 1 min. Add water to desired texture. Stir another min, add tomatoes. Stir occasionally for 10 min over low heat. Cook up 2 svg pasta, and use this as sauce. $1.55 total for sauce; 50 cents for pasta makes this $1.03 per svg in Sept 2011.

CHILI CHEESE SPUDS
2 C chili beans 
4 baked potatoes 
1/4 c shred cheese 
Heat chili beans, pour over baked potatoes and top with cheese. Easy, fast, cheap and tasty. Nice for lunch. Also good with baked beans instead of chili beans.

SLOPPY BEANS OR SLOPPY JOSÉS
1 small onion, chopped
1/4 teaspoon garlic powder (optional)
1 tablespoon oil
1 teaspoon chili powder
1 1/2 cups cooked kidney beans or pinto beans
2 tablespoons ketchup
1/2 teaspoon molasses (or 1 tablespoon brown sugar)
dash soy sauce (optional)
toast or hamburger buns
shredded cheddar cheese
Cook onion in oil in a frying pan about 5 minutes. Add chili powder and garlic and cook for half a minute more. Stir in beans, ketchup, molasses and soy sauce. If this 
mixture seems too dry, add a little water and more ketchup.
Continue to cook over medium heat until mixture is bubbly and hot. 
Spoon over toast or serve on hamburger buns. Top with a little shredded cheese.

HAMBURGER, MOCK 
1 cup wheat 
2 cups cooked red beans 
1 egg 
salt and pepper to taste 
Cook wheat 1 hour. Blend wheat in blender then add beans and continue to blend. Add egg and salt and pepper. This can be molded into patties and fried or used in any recipe calling for hamburger. Makes good meatballs.

WHITE HONEY BEANS
1 1/2 lb white beans	
2/3 c honey
3 TB margarine
salt to taste
Soak beans, cook until tender in usual way. You should have 1 cup liquid remaining (if not, add boiling water to make 1 cup). Add remaining ingredients and stir. Mix and simmer until beans are just juicy, but not swimming, about 15-20 minutes. You can use honey in other baked beans, too. This makes a milder sweet bean.

BEANS IN MOLASSES SAUCE, STOVE-TOP
great northern beans, soaked
per quart soaked beans:
3 TB dark molasses
3/4 tsp dry mustard
1 tsp salt
1 TB vinegar
water saved from cooking beans
Soak beans overnight, then drain and replace water. Bring to a boil, then lower heat and simmer until done (very soft). Drain and measure beans, returning to ther cookpot. Add remaining ingredients in proper proportion, adding water to maker soupt. Heat to a boil, then lower heat and simmer to blend flavors, about 1 hour.

BAKED BEANS USING CATSUP (WHITE BEANS)
2 cups white beans 
1 tsp. salt
1 onion chopped 
1/8 lb. bacon diced (opt)
3/4 cup brown sugar 
1/4 cup catsup
1 tsp. dry mustard 
1 tbsp. soy sauce
1 cup reserved liquid
Cover beans with cold water. Simmer until tender. Drain off all except 1 cup of the water. Add remaining ingredients. Place in greased casserole or bean pot. Top with diced bacon. Bake at 275º F for 6-8 hours. For stovetop, add enough water to make soupy, bring to a boil; then lower heat and simmer until done to suit. Start checking after 1 hour. Stir occasionally, adding water as needed.

CHILI BEANS makes 16 CUPS
1 c chopped onions
1 pint canned tomatoes (or 15 oz can)
6 TB chili powder	
2 lb pinto or red beans
2 TB salt
1/4 tsp pepper
7 1/2 c boiling water
Wash beans, soak overnight (or quick soak).
Drain. Cook beans in fresh water until tender. Drain, return to pot with remaining ingredients. Bring to a boil, then lower heat and simmer about 1 hour to blend flavors, adding water if needed. Good with or without meat; over rice or mashed potatoes, etc

PORK & BEANS, SIMILAR TO CAMPBELLS'
great northern beans, soaked
1 qt tyomato juice
2 tsp salt
1/4 tsp powdered cloves or allspice
1 TB sugar or artificial sweetener
1 TB chopped onions
Soak beans ahead of time. Drain, replace water and bring to a boil. Lower heat, cover, and simmer until tender, about 1 hour. Drain beans, then return to pot with remaining ingredients. Add water if needed. Bring to a boil over med. heat, then lower heat and simmer to blend flavors (1-2 hours). You can add diced pork, either salt pork, bacon, or even diced fresh pork chop for meat. Browned ground beef is good, and if you like wieners, slice some in. I've used sausage too. I usually make without meat, adding browned/cooked/leftover meat when reheating for a meal. That way I get more options from a single pot.

COWBOY BEANS
Soak 2 cups rinsed and cleaned pinto or navy (small white) beans overnight in 6 cups water. Use the soaking water for cooking.
Add:
2 medium onions, sliced
1 bay leaf
2 cloves garlic, chopped
1/2 lb. ham or 4 ham hocks (optional)
Cover and simmer hours, then add:
2 cups tomatoes
2 tsp. chili powder
1 tsp. dry mustard
1/2 cup chopped peppers, either red or green
2 tbsp. brown sugar
Simmer 2 more hours. Season with salt, pepper, and Accent to taste

Testing comment: We liked it. It was a little like baked beans, because of the sweetness, but a little like chili.

For a simple bean sauce, stir salsa or barbecue sauce into cooked beans, and simmer to blend flavors. Another 'exotic' sauce is 50-50 mix of beer and catsup.


----------



## JustCliff

Thanks for the recipes. I will have to try some of them out.


----------



## goshengirl

Awesome! Thank you!!! :2thumb:


----------



## stayingthegame

Eat more beans - America needs the gas! :smilieimg:


----------



## Davarm

kappydell said:


> PORK & BEANS, SIMILAR TO CAMPBELLS'
> great northern beans, soaked
> 1 qt tyomato juice
> 2 tsp salt
> 1/4 tsp powdered cloves or allspice
> 1 TB sugar or artificial sweetener
> 1 TB chopped onions
> Soak beans ahead of time. Drain, replace water and bring to a boil. Lower heat, cover, and simmer until tender, about 1 hour. Drain beans, then return to pot with remaining ingredients. Add water if needed. Bring to a boil over med. heat, then lower heat and simmer to blend flavors (1-2 hours). You can add diced pork, either salt pork, bacon, or even diced fresh pork chop for meat. Browned ground beef is good, and if you like wieners, slice some in. I've used sausage too. I usually make without meat, adding browned/cooked/leftover meat when reheating for a meal. That way I get more options from a single pot.


What quantity(of beans) is this recipe for? Have always wondered how to make the "Campbells" style of pork n beans.

Permission to put your Bean Recipes in my archive?


----------



## mdprepper

:woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:

Thank You!!!!!


----------



## lovetogrow

VERY NICE - THANK YOU :2thumb:


----------



## kappydell

Davarm said:


> What quantity(of beans) is this recipe for? Have always wondered how to make the "Campbells" style of pork n beans.
> 
> Permission to put your Bean Recipes in my archive?[/QUOT
> 
> this makes about 5 quarts depending on how big the beans swell up. Yes you can put it in your archive - or print it out - or share it. Its a favorite at my house.


----------



## kappydell

addendum: I should have put in that the beans for the campbell's style and the beans in molasdses sauce are both 2 cups dry to start with. I was getting a little tired by the time I typed those....sorry....


----------



## kappydell

*Bean main dishes - more than just chili - part six*

My laptop battery died before I got this posted...the end part of the beany info.

WRAP COOKING BEANS - Like a crock-pot without electricity or wires!
I suspect you are looking for recipes that do not depend on an oven or any kind of electricity. (Very wise.) I tried 'wrap cooking' and I fell in love with it because I can set food to cooking, then go do something else that needs doing. Here is how it works:

EQUIPMENT: 
1. You need a big pot for the food, with a fairly tight lid. An oven bag 
big enough to hold it is nice if the lid leaks. 
2. You need a quilt, blanket, or some other type of insulating
material. A polyester sleeping bag works well since it is closed-
cell insulation and any water vapors that escape merely make it damp, 
not ruin it. Wool also works well in this regard. However, any kind of 
insulating material will work. Historically, hay was used (but needed
changing now and again because it would get funky 
and moldy due to moisture). Old leaves, extra clothing, polystyrene
bean-bag chair insulation (Wonder Bag) are some other insulators. 
You want 3 inches of thickness or more, surrounding the pot, and 
a bag or box to hold insulation against the pot (to keep the 
heat in) if the wrap wont hold snugly. You can purchase an insulated 
cookpot, but I would not. I use an old sleeping bag or quilt because 
it is easiest for me to wrap snugly and keep clean easily.
3. You need a heat source to boil up the beans (or whatever you are
cooking).

TECHNIQUE
1. You soak your beans as usual. 
2. When ready to set them up, bring them to a boil in your cooking water. 
Boil for 10 minutes (or more if you want) at a full boil. Have your 
insulating wrap standing by.
3. After the beans are heated through, put a cover on the pot tight enough
to hold in the steam (if too loose, wrap in an oven-bag) and wrap quickly 
in the insulating layer at least 3 inches thick. 
4. Set it aside, walk away for 4 to 6 hours. The beans boil themselves. 
Check for doneness, and when soft, drain the beans. Re-heat with the 
remaining ingredients to blend flavors; or you can put in the sauce 
ingredients, re-heat to a boil, and re-wrap. When I make 'baked beans' 
I boil the beans at breakfast time, wrap about 4 hours, then drain and 
put in other ingredients around lunch time. Then I boil and re-wrap until 
dinner.

This technique does not require much liquid, as none boils off. If anything, it makes many recipes soupy, so reduce the liquid used about 1/3rd. Crock pot recipes work very well using wraps, because the liquid is already accounted for (since slow cookers do not evaporate liquids either).
Make a large pot of plain beans. The more thermal mass you have the better it works. So cook up a BIG pot and make several dishes from them.

I have just read about 'cooler corn', popular with campers. You put a large quantity of husked corn in a sturdy cooler (coleman or one that can withstand boiling water) and you guessed it - add boiling water, close it up and walk away. Later, you open and find cooked corn on the cob. It uses the same stored thermal heat principal.

I ran across the wrap cooking technique and found that it is popular with both campers in this country, and with cooks in other countries where electricity is rare and costly. I can attest to its effectiveness, and I have even wrap cooked on the move. I put a heated, wrapped pot in a box on the bottom of a moving vehicle so it did not tip,
making dinner while camp was moved. It was a comfort to have it hot and ready upon arrival!

Dehydrated foods cook nicely with wrap cooking. Remember, if the food does not cook all the way, just reheat and either re-wrap if you have the time, or simmer until it is done, knowing you have at least cut your pot tending time down greatly. I do hope you get a chance to try this technique, it is a wonderful tool!

A CHEAP SOURCE OF BEAN SEED
(Posted 12 February 2009 - 03:32 AM ) from "Mrs. Survival" forum&#8230;.

"I know that black beans, great northern beans, kidney beans, and lentils will all sprout. We've grown all sorts of dry beans right from the store. I like to soak them for a few hours and sprout them in a jar with a wet paper towel, before planting them&#8230;

Up here in Indiana, I don't soak them unless the soil is warmed, and if I'm already kind of late planting them. Otherwise, they'll "take their cues" from the soil conditions and sprout when it's right for them... warm and damp enough, and I think that's best (unless I'm late)."

Most commercial beans will be bush type due to mechanical harvesting needs. But where else will you find so large a "packet" of beans for so low a price?

WHAT KIND OF BEANS TO USE?

Beans are interchangeable in recipes. Most beans are specified due to textural differences. White beans, navy beans, pea beans, black eye peas, black beans, and kidney beans tend to hold their shape when cooked, which some prefer for various baked beans, bean salads, and thinner soups. Great Northern beans are shape holders and cook faster than Navy or Pea types. 
Pintos get softer and mushier, and often thicken the chilis they are popular for. Mayo de Copa beans sold in the Mexican food section of the grocer are also softer bean, but beige in color. Both mash easily for spreads and dips, and have a mild flavor. I love them for thicker bean soups. So if you cant find one kind, use another!


----------



## Davarm

I have heard of "Wrap Cooking" method from several different sources and heard it called several different names one being "hay box" cooking. It was as the name implied done by putting the pot in a box of hay and "walking away" for 4 to 6 hours.

I have been meaning to make a box to use for the purpose. I am going to take one of my cast iron pans, wrap it in plastic and set it inside the box then spray expandable foam in it to act as insulation. Would then be able to slice the foam, remove the pan and have a perfect cavity that the pan would fit in. 

That is a simplified concept of what I am going to do and I think that it should fit the bill for the cooking method. If/when I get around to it I will post the results.


----------



## mdprepper

Davarm said:


> I have been meaning to make a box to use for the purpose. I am going to take one of my cast iron pans, wrap it in plastic and set it inside the box then spray expandable foam in it to act as insulation. Would then be able to slice the foam, remove the pan and have a perfect cavity that the pan would fit in.
> 
> That is a simplified concept of what I am going to do and I think that it should fit the bill for the cooking method. If/when I get around to it I will post the results.


I am looking forward to hearing the results!!


----------



## kappydell

i too am looking forward to it....it should work nicely! Would you like a list of cooking times for different foods? I have an old hay box cookbook.


----------



## weedygarden

*Variety is important*

kappydell, thanks for the information and recipes for beans. I like most beans. I like some more than others--black beans, pintos, lentils and chickpeas.

I have been doing a lot of experimenting with chickpeas lately, trying to get some good recipes that will work with my group. I want to post some of these recipes also. They all come from the internet, a great source for recipes.

These may seem exotic to some, but the tumeric helps with swelling, and the spices make a simple base like garbanzo beans an excellent meal base.

*Leblebi (Tunisian Chickpea Soup)* - Adapted from the Global Gourmet recipe (We loved this soup! Toasting the cumin in a pan was a new experience and we liked the flavor)

Ingredients

28 ounces canned chickpeas, drained and rinsed OR
2 cups dried chickpeas soaked overnight in 2 quarts of water, then drained and rinsed after 1-2 hours of steady, covered simmer until tender [Length of cooking depends on age of chickpeas and heat intensity.]
3 tablespoons olive oil
1 large onion, chopped
4 large garlic cloves, minced
5 cups water
2 generous teaspoons toasted ground cumin (Heat for 5 minutes in a dry skillet or until browned and fragrant.)
2 teaspoons harisa, prepared or homemade--recipe follows
[No additional salt needed. Harisa, capers and preserved lemon all contain salt.]

Any one or more of the following garnishes:

capers
cilantro leaves
parsley leaves
chopped bell pepper
toasted cumin seeds
chopped hard-cooked egg
preserved lemon slices
toasted bread strips or croutons
additional harisa

Method

In a large saucepan over medium-low heat, warm the olive oil then add the onion, stirring occasionally until it is translucent and golden without browning. Add garlic, coating with onion mixture before stirring in the chickpeas, water, ground cumin and harisa. Simmer for 30 minutes. Garnish as desired. Serves 4. --

Harisa:

*Harissa Hot Chili Paste (Tunisia)
* 
3 ounces mild and hot chilies -- dried
mixture of anchos, New Mexican and -- guajillos
1 clove garlic -- crushed with salt
1/4 teaspoon salt -- for above
1 teaspoon coriander -- ground
1 teaspoon caraway seed -- ground
1 red bell pepper -- roasted
1 teaspoon fine sea salt
olive oil

Stem Seed and break up chilies. Place in a bowl and pour over boiling water.
Cover and let stand 30 minutes. Drain; wrap in cheesecloth and press out
excesss moisture. Do the same for the red Bell Pepper. Grind chilies in food
processor with garlic spices, red bell pepper, and salt. Add enough oil to
make a thick paste. Pack the mixture in a small dry jar; cover the harissa
with a thin layer of oil, close th with a lid and keep refrigerated. Will
keep 2 to 3 weeks in the refrigerator with a thin layer of oil.

Table harissa sauce.

Serve at the table as an accompaniment to meat or fish, the heighten the
flavor of salads, or as an accompaniment to Tunisian couscous: Combine 4
teaspoons harissa paste, 4 yeaspoons water, 2 teaspoon olive opil, and 1 or
2 teaspoons fresh lemon juice in a small bowl and blend well makes 1/4 cup.

*Moroccan Chick Pea Soup* This was another hit. We liked the layer of spices in this. It has a little kick which was nice. I made this from dried garbanzos and I was not sure how many to soak to equal 2 cups. I made more and tripled the recipe.

Yield: 4 servings

2 tb Safflower oil
2 x Carrots, grated
2 x Cloves Garlic, minced
1 x Med Onion, chop fine (1/2 c)
15 oz Can Chick Peas, rinse, drain
3 c Vegetable stock
1/3 c Tahini
2 tb Lemon juice
1 tb Chopped fresh parsley
3/4 ts Ground Cumin
1/2 ts Black pepper
1/2 ts Thyme leaves
1/4 ts Powdered tumeric
1/8 ts Cayenne pepper

GARNISH: toasted sesame seeds, minced scallions, finely chopped
tomatoes, or Herbed Garlic Croutons, optional
In 4-5 qt saucepan, heat oil. Add carrots, garlic, and onion; cook
until tender. Set aside.
Menawhile, in food processor, puree chick peas, 1 cup of vegetable
stock, tahini, and lemon juice.
Stir pureed mixture into saucepan. Add remaining ingredients
including vegetable stock. Cover and cook for 5 minutes to heat
through. Top with garnish if desired.
VARIATIONS: - substitute olive oil for safflower oil
: - add 1 med sweet red pepper, finely chopped; saute with
Other veggies.

Tahini is made with sesame seeds. I have never grown them, but I recently saw a show on PBS about Thomas Jefferson being fascinated by sesame and had several varieties in his garden at Monticello.

Falafel is another one of my favorite things to eat, but I don't have them often. I have read that you can bake them also.

*My Favorite Falafel*
Epicurious 
by Joan Nathan
The Foods of Israel Today 
user rating: 
My Favorite Falafel 4 forks 
yield: Yield: About 20 balls
Editor's note: The recipe and introductory text below are excerpted from Joan Nathan's book The Foods of Israel Today. 
Ingredients
•	1 cup dried chickpeas 
•	1/2 large onion, roughly chopped (about 1 cup) 
•	2 tablespoons finely chopped fresh parsley 
•	2 tablespoons finely chopped fresh cilantro 
•	1 teaspoon salt 
•	1/2-1 teaspoon dried hot red pepper 
•	4 cloves of garlic 
•	1 teaspoon cumin 
•	1 teaspoon baking powder 
•	4-6 tablespoons flour 
•	Soybean or vegetable oil for frying 
•	Chopped tomato for garnish 
•	Diced onion for garnish 
•	Diced green bell pepper for garnish 
•	Tahina sauce 
•	Pita bread 
Preparation
1. Put the chickpeas in a large bowl and add enough cold water to cover them by at least 2 inches. Let soak overnight, then drain. Or use canned chickpeas, drained. 
2. Place the drained, uncooked chickpeas and the onions in the bowl of a food processor fitted with a steel blade. Add the parsley, cilantro, salt, hot pepper, garlic, and cumin. Process until blended but not pureed. 
3. Sprinkle in the baking powder and 4 tablespoons of the flour, and pulse. You want to add enough bulgur or flour so that the dough forms a small ball and no longer sticks to your hands. Turn into a bowl and refrigerate, covered, for several hours. 
4. Form the chickpea mixture into balls about the size of walnuts, or use a falafel scoop, available in Middle-Eastern markets. 
5. Heat 3 inches of oil to 375 degrees in a deep pot or wok and fry 1 ball to test. If it falls apart, add a little flour. Then fry about 6 balls at once for a few minutes on each side, or until golden brown. Drain on paper towels. Stuff half a pita with falafel balls, chopped tomatoes, onion, green pepper, and pickled turnips. Drizzle with tahina thinned with water. 
NOTE: Egyptians omit the cilantro and substitute fava beans for the chickpeas. 
Joan Nathan shares her tips with Epicurious:
• Tahina (also called tahini) is an oily paste made from ground sesame seeds. It is available in Middle Eastern markets and at www.ethnicgrocer.com. 
• To garnish your falafel in true Israeli style, try adding one or several of the following condiments: harissa hot sauce, pickled turnip (both also available at www.ethnicgrocer.com), mango amba (pickle), or sauerkraut.

*Hummus
*
Creamy Hummus

From a blog I read that is now unknown.

1/2 pound dried chickpeas
1 tablespoon baking soda
7 large garlic cloves, unpeeled
1/2 cup extra-virgin olive oil, plus more for drizzling
1/4 teaspoon ground cumin, plus more for garnish
1/2 cup tahini, at room temperature
1/4 cup plus 1 tablespoon fresh lemon juice
Salt
Paprika, for garnish
1/4 cup chopped parsley
Pita bread, for serving

Directions

1.In a medium bowl, cover the dried chickpeas with 2 inches of water 
and stir in the baking soda. Refrigerate the chickpeas overnight. Drain 
the chickpeas and rinse them under cold water.
2.In a medium saucepan, cover the chickpeas with 2 inches of fresh 
water. Add the garlic cloves and bring to a boil. Simmer over 
moderately low heat until the chickpeas are tender, about 40 minutes.
3.Drain, reserving 10 tablespoons of the cooking water and 2 
tablespoons of the chickpeas. Rinse the chickpeas under cold water. 
Peel the garlic cloves.
4.In a food processor, puree the chickpeas with 1/2 cup of the reserved 
cooking water, 1/4 cup of the olive oil and 6 of the garlic cloves. Add 
the cumin along with 1/4 cup each of the tahini and lemon juice and 
process until creamy. Season the hummus with salt and transfer to a 
serving bowl.*
5.Wipe out the food processor. Add the remaining 1/4 cup of tahini, 1/4 
cup of olive oil, 2 tablespoons of reserved cooking water, 1 tablespoon 
of lemon juice and garlic clove and puree.
6.Using a ladle, make an indent in the center of the hummus. Spoon in 
the tahini-lemon mixture. Sprinkle the hummus with the cumin and 
paprika.
7.Garnish with the reserved whole chickpeas** and the parsley, and 
serve with pita bread.

Makes about 4 cups.


----------



## kappydell

turmeric rocks! Ir ia nicely 'warm' spicy, not burning hot (my ulcers approve) and it gives a lovely golden color....I like it as a saffron substitute, it certainly is a heck of alot cheaper!! Helps with phegm when you have a cold, too (brew turmeric seeds into a tea and drink warm)


----------



## mdprepper

kappydell said:


> i too am looking forward to it....it should work nicely! Would you like a list of cooking times for different foods? I have an old hay box cookbook.


That would be great if you could post the cooking times. I am thinking this would be great way to cook during the summer. I do love some grilled food, but sometimes I get tired of it. This way I could cook more things and not heat up the house!


----------



## kappydell

mdprepper said:


> That would be great if you could post the cooking times. I am thinking this would be great way to cook during the summer. I do love some grilled food, but sometimes I get tired of it. This way I could cook more things and not heat up the house!


Ill put them here and also under the electric and power heading, since they do save on fuel.


----------



## kappydell

*Wrap Cooking / Haybox Cooking Time Chart*

Several sources I have listed cooking times for various foods using the haybox technique. Here they are:

FOOD BOIL TIME WRAP TIME
Beef, cut in stew chunks 13 - 15 min 3 - 4 hours
Bread, steamed 30 min 3 hours
Chicken, cut in 8 pieces 6 to 8 min 2 - 3 hours
Lentils 10* - 30 min 3-4 hours
Millet 5 min 1 hour
Dried sweet corn, soaked 30 - 45 min 2 hours or til soft
Pasta 5 min 20 min
pinto beans, soaked 10 min 3 hours
peas, split, soaked 10 min 2 hours
polenta (corn mush) 1 min 1 hour
potatoes, cubed 5 min 1 hour
potatoes, halved or small whole 10 min 1 - 1 hours
quinoa 5 min 1 1/2 hours
red beans, soaked 30 min 1 1/2 - 2 hours
rice, brown 10-15 min 2 hours
rice, white 5 min 30 min
pot roast, browned in fat 20-30 min 3-5 hours
soup, clear type 10 min 2 hours
soup, cream-of type 2 min 1 hour
soup stock, to make 10 min 2-3 hours
squash, winter, chunks 5 min 1-2 hours
stew, raw veg with meat chunks 30 min 1 1/2 - 2 hours
*presoaked the night before

You can test your wrap to see if it holds the heat well enough by bringing the cook pot half filled with water to a boil, then wrapping it immediately. 
After 4 hours, check the water temperature. If it is BELOW 140 degrees F, you need more insulation!

Some additional notes:

For tough meats, cover with liquid and boil 20-50 min according to size of pieces (to heat through thoroughly). Place in wrap and after 2-4 hours, remove and add any desired vegetables. Boil again, the re-wrap to cook vegetables.

For chicken & tender meats, you can put the meat in an oven-cooking bag, then immerse it in the water to boil. Seal it well or leave the open end (gathered with a twist tie) sticking out of the pot of water. Boil and wrap as usual. This gives you a meat cooked in its own juices, rather than boiled.

Root vegetables can be cooked in their skins - bring to a boil as usual then wrap for double the stove-top cook time. They may be left all day or night, and easily peeled after cooking.

For waterless cooking of vegetables, cut up and place in oven baking bags, and submerge the bag in the boil water with the end sticking out of the water (like for the chicken & tender meats). Boil then wrap according to time required for types of vegetables.

For oatmeal, stir 2 cups quick oats into 4 c fully-boiling water and salt to taste. Wrap immediately and leave 15 min or more depending on texture you like. For extra creamy, boil up the pot before bed, add a little extra water and leave in pot all night. Corn mush is made the same way, using 4 cups water per 1 cup cornmeal.

Boiled eggs: To boil one egg, pour boiling water over the egg to cover, and wrap 5 min for soft cooked- leave up to 20 min for hard cooked.
For 2 eggs, use twice as much water, for 3 eggs, use 3 times as much, and so forth. (The water volume is critical to have enough heat to cook the eggs well.)

PLAIN WHITE BREAD MADE IN THE WRAP COOKER
4 cups flour 1/4 cup warm water
1 teaspoon dry yeast 1 cup warm water
1 teaspoon sugar 1 teaspoon salt
Mix yeast, sugar and 1/4 cup warm water and set aside. Mix flour, remaining water and salt. Add yeast blend. Knead as desired or add another 1/4 cup water and beat well instead. When ready to bake, roll dough in dry flour, and place in oiled oven-baking bag. Let rise in the wrap before heating, to desired size. When teady to cook up, place bag in the pot of water, and bring to a boil. Boil 10 min, then wrap to finish up for 1 hour. You will get a soft-crusted bread because it was steamed rather than baked.

The above info comes from Compassion of South Africa who wrote up and printed patterns for the Wopnder Box, a quilted box sewn to use as a wrap-cooker. You can google "wonder box" or "compassion of south africa" for more info and the pattern for the box, if you find you enjoy this type of cooking.


----------



## kjoe87

yay now i dont have to scoure the internet trying to find bean recipes! bean will be the shtf food!! THey store very well!! Timeot stock up!


----------



## Davarm

I don't know if it has been discussed anywhere else, but, I have read that some people grind beans into meal or flour and cook them to reduce cooking time. I tried this with pinto beans and it was not a pretty thing, by the time I had added enough water and recooked them long enough to get them done, I wasn't really very hungry for beans.

Their does seem to be a logic to the process, but my method really left a lot to be desired.


----------



## timmie

have been looking for a recipe for beenie weenies so i can can a snack food for our camping trips and hubby working out of town. anybody got a good one?


----------



## Emerald

Davarm said:


> I don't know if it has been discussed anywhere else, but, I have read that some people grind beans into meal or flour and cook them to reduce cooking time. I tried this with pinto beans and it was not a pretty thing, by the time I had added enough water and recooked them long enough to get them done, I wasn't really very hungry for beans.
> 
> Their does seem to be a logic to the process, but my method really left a lot to be desired.


I know that they grind beans into flour and use it in gluten free cooking. But you darn near have to have a big pro machine to do it correctly.

For me what works okay is cook the beans and then puree with a bit of added water till it is fine and then pour by the cup fulls in to my fruit leather trays and dehydrate them and then you can either break into smaller pieces or put them in the blender and powder them again.. Then to use it I just put it by the spoonfuls into meats(like my sloppy joes and taco meats) with just a bit of water.. And we have poured boiling water in with spices while camping and made bean dip.. 
Refried beans also dry well and I slightly smash any beans that are whole as they rehydrate better.


----------



## crabapple

Kappydell
I found this thread looking for dry beans to cook amounts, also for rice.
As for wrapped foods.
This can be gross, but Mother Earth News (MEN) claim it works.
Take a Terra-cotta cooker (clay dutch oven) add spices & baking hen.
Seal top with wax or tape, wrap in one inch layer of hay cover all sides with a thick layer of fresh manure for 4 hours.
When removing clean surface well, then remove tape/wax.
Never tried it, but if you have cows & no wood???
WeedyGarden
We have use hummus for about 4 years now.:droolie:
I am shocked at how many people do not know what hummus is.
How many of them will not try it, they act as if it poison or something.:nuts:
Thanks for a GREAT thread!:2thumb:


----------



## weedygarden

*One thing that helps remove the gas effect of beans*

It is common to soak beans before cooking them. I read or heard somewhere, not sure where, that after soaking beans, you need to rinse them well before cooking them. Recently, I made red beans and rice. I soaked my red beans overnight, rinsed them in the morning, got side-tracked, so added more water to soak more, rinsed beans and then cooked them. When I ate the beans, I didn't have any more gas than if I had eaten many other foods.


----------

